# puppy growth chart if possible...



## Les

Jenson is now 10 weeks old and weighs about 8 kilo, this past week he has experienced a huge growth curve, putting on 1 kilo since last Friday. I know every dog is different, but I would like to know if Jenson is on track, too heavy or too light at this stage on average...


----------



## gunnr

Les

He sounds fine. 
I don't know that there is a growth curve, I've seen body silhouette charts but they were for adult dogs so they wouldn't be much help for a puppy.

If he's active, alert, bouncing all over the place and generally getting into mischief, he's normal.


----------



## Les

I was just a little concerned because after a conversation with the breeder she told us to watch his weight, then following a vet appointment she told us he is fine. I know in my mind pups follow their own course, eat, sleep and whatever else when needed, but Jenson is my first Viz, and his body structure is sooo very different to my cocker Bentley, that I just wanted check. 

Thnx for the reassurance...


----------



## gunnr

It won't take him long to outgrow the cocker.
Me personally, I'd rather have a puppy on the pudgy side. There's lots of time for it to trim down and become lean. 

A little story.............
I was watching a Cocker for a friend one time and it used to take off, little bugger, so I'd send my V out to course it and run it to ground for me. He'd pin it in place for until I could get the leash back on it's collar. It was kinda funny to watch, a little unfair for the Cocker though. I'm pretty sure that dog was happy to go back home after a week ;D


----------



## sarahaf

I was wondering the same thing about Rosie. She is 6 mos and I don't know her weight, but she looks a little pudgy. I wasn't sure if it was normal for them to have a bit of some "extra skin" or baby fat at this age. She gets tons of exercise but also eats a lot. Picture...well, okay, yes, I just wanted to show off her beautiful body


----------



## Les

Gunnr said:


> It won't take him long to outgrow the cocker.


I know, height wise he is almost there at 11 weeks, I am amazed he has grown so quickly.


----------



## Bodhi

Don't know if this might help... But this is the weekly weights I've recorded over the last several months for our male vizsla puppy.


----------



## Lucy Vizsla

My vet told us that if you can grab around the ribs and feel them under all that skin they are ok. Not to worry too much as a puppy, Vizsla normally don't carry extra weight, but at 8months-12months, cutting back on food if you cannot see their ribs.


----------

